# Fluval Spec 2.6 gallon as a shrimp tank?



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

I have a Fluval spec that measures 10.8" x 8.7" x 11.8" high. Right now I have a betta in it but I have an urge to turn it into a shrimp tank.

The main issue I see is this:










The inlet for the filter in the back of the tank is a series of rather large slits. A small shrimp could easily get sucked through here.

What do I do? I was thinking I could start with fairly large amano shrimp and the size of the slits would never be a problem.

I also was wondering what good upgraded lighting would look like for this tank. I was thinking of a 14W CFL bulb in a desk lamp to replace the puny LED fixture the tank comes with. I was going to plant it with anubias, java fern and java moss.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

I would use a piece of AC foam block to block off the slits. I use a 14w CFL in my standard 2.5, lll post a topic if I get the chance. And Rember the key to shrimp is clean water


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

I also forgot to add, some people have success growing LOW light plants under the stock LED


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

People on another forum are telling me this tank is too small.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

You could do a breeding trio


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Is it the planted tank forum


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't think it would be too small. You could build a little over flow box to cover the inlets. A buddy of mine has a 5g for his cherry shrimps, and he's pumping out like a 100 a month  that convinced me you can go small very easily. I'd only be worried the betta would eat the shrimp if kept together.

I keep 10 amano's in a 20g, and use a stock HOB filter with no-prefilter, and a small powerhead, and they are about to turn a year old, no issues with them with the intake.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

AfricanLove said:


> Is it the planted tank forum


No Gta aquaria. 
_____

I think a few Amanos in a 20g or some cherries in a 5g is till a far cry from a 2.6g that is much taller than it is long and wide.


----------

